# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Antologji Rock/Metal

## busavata

*prejardhja - lindja...
*
*prejardhja e Heavy Metal - it vjen nga vitet e 60-a ku filloi perzirja e stileve te muzikes se hipikave , blues , rock n roll , muzikes klasike  ...
si muzik e kan perdorun ne disa kang The Troggs , Iron Butterfly , Jimi Hendrix ,  Steppenwolf ( te cilet per her te par e perdorin termin heavy metal  ne kangen Born to be wild.. )* 













*keto ishin vitet e 60-a edhe prejardhja e Heavy Metal -it*

----------


## busavata

*Lindja e Heavy Metal-it , asht interesante  , se ne kete kohë kah fundi i viteve 60-a kishte shum Rock - Hard Rock grupe ... me perzirje te muzikes klasike ose popullore meksikane apo me ritem & Blues.. e me baz te Rock N Roll  edhe kuptohet Blues...
Deep Purple . Ten Years After , Led Zeppelin , Black Sabbath*













*e kjo e fundit Black Sabbath ishte lindja e Heavy Metal - it*

----------


## busavata

*pra Heavy Metal , si stil muzikor lind oficiel me daljen e albumit te parë Black Sabath ne vitin 1970*





*1. Black Sabbath 
   2. The Wizard 
   3. Wasp/Behind the Wall of Sleep
   4. N.I.B.|Bassically/N.I.B. 
   5. Evil Woman 
   6. A Bit of Finger/Sleeping Village 
   7. Warning 
   8. Wicked World*

----------


## busavata

*Zhvillimi i Heavy Metal-it si stil i ri muzikor ne kuader te Rock Muzikes shifet kjaret ne albumet e para te viteve 70-a
1970 - Black Sabbath - Paranoid
1970 - Deep Purple - In Rock
1971 - Led Zeppelin - IV
1971 - Nazareth - Nazareth*

----------


## busavata

*Black Sabbath edhe Deep Purple e vazhdojn  ku veqohen 
1971 - Black Sabbath - Master of Reality
1972 - Deep Purple -  Machine Head
si edhe dalja ne sken e grupeve te reja Kiss , AC/DC , 
1975 - AC/DC - High Voltage
1976 - Kiss - Destroyer*

----------


## busavata

*perveq grupeve te permenduna ma lart , senzacion ne mesin e viteve 70-a ishte
Ian Lemmy Kilmister  me largimin  nga Hawkwind me 1975   i cili ne te njejtin vit  e formon trion Motörhead 
dhe i kombinon stilet e muzikes Rock Nroll , Punk , Hard Rock dhe Heavy Metal me nje ,  e qe at stil ai vet e quan Rock N Roll ...
Lemmy perveq qe ishte Bass Gitarist ne Hawkwind ....   te 60-a ishte i punsuar si percjels neper te gjitha koncertet e Jimi Hendrix , pra nje Rock muzikant me pervoj...*

----------


## busavata

*per mesin e 70-ave vlen te permenden  edhe Judas Priest
te cilet  karieren e tyre e filluan  me albumet :
1975 - Rocka-Rolla 
1976 - Sad Wings of Destiny
1977 - Sin After Sin
albume te mira te cilat e paralajmruan nje grupt te ri me perspektiv ne Heavy Metal*



*heren tjeter do te vazhdoj me vitet e 80-a ku ishte zhvillimi ma i madh i Heavy Metal-it..
se vin shkaperderhjet e grupeve te vjetra , lindja e grupeve edhe stileve te reja ne kete drejtim muzikor....
*

----------


## busavata

*per tu folur per Metalin e viteve 70-a ka shumë ..por une po i permendi disa nga ngjarjet ma me randesi te ketyre viteve ...*
*pas disa mosmarveshjeve ne Deep Purple , Ritchie Blackmore me 1975 e formon grupin Rainbow 
kurse me1978 dalin ne shitje albumet e para te Whitesnake, Van Halen edhe Ian Gillan Band ,
Sakson me albunin e par me 1979 ndersa Alice Cooper i cili ka qen tan kohen aktiv qe nga 1969  e deri me 1980 mbetet i njejt me skandale neper skenat e koncerteve por pa ndonje sukses te madh ne keto vite , edhe mbetet besnik me muzike edhe me imigjin e tij horor te pa zavendesushem.. *

----------


## busavata

*te gjith adhurusit e Rock muzikes ne pergjithsi e din se me 1980 kan ndodhur shum ngjarje me randesi , si ne Heavy Metal ashtu edhe ne Rock muzikë...

- pas suksesit te madh qe e paten AC/DC  ne vitin 1979 me albumin Highway To Hell me 19 shkurt  1980 ndodh vdekja tragjike e Bon Scott kengetarit origjinal te bandit , te cilin e zavendeson Brian Johnson nga grupi Geordie
 nje rock - blues kengetar shum i mirë...*

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Mirmroma busavate.
Antologji roku je.(u kenaqa).

----------


## busavata

*pra , nga albumet ma te randesishme te Heavi metal-it ne vitin 1980 jan:



-  AC/DC - Back In Black
- Motorhead - Ace Of Spades
- Ozzy Osbourne - Blizzard Of Ozz
- Judas Priest - British Steel*



*-  Black Sabbath - Heaven and Hell
-  Saxon - Wheels Of Steel
- Iron Maiden - Iron Maiden
-  Scorpions - Animal Magnetism*

----------


## busavata

*vitet e 80-a jan te begatshme me Heavy Metal , ne secilin vit lajmrohet diqka e re ...me 1981 veqohen  perveq grupeve te cilat ne ate koh u ben " klasike " dolen edhe keto albume shumë te mira...



- Venom - Welcome To Hell
- Def Leppard - High and Dry
- Riot - Fire Down Under
- Motley Crue - Too Fast For Love*

1982

- Iron Maiden - The Number Of The Beast
- Judas Priest - Screaming For Vengeance
- Venom - Black Metal
- Scorpions - Blackout

*Vazhdon *

----------


## busavata

*1983*

*me duhet ti them edhe disa fjalë per vitin 1980 ... vdekja e Bon Scott ishte tronditse ... AC/DC vazhdojn ma tutje .. 
ne kete vit vdes edhe bateristi i Led Zeppelin John Bonham por Led Zepelin shperndahen ..
secili antar i grupit e vazhdon solo karieren...*

*edhe se Heavi Metal i asaj kohe ishte mjaft i forrt , kah mesi i viteve 70-a Motorhead e kombinojn me Punk  , edhe Judas Priest  me British Steel 1980 
 largohet nga bluesi  i cili ishte shum i randesishem per kete muzikë

me 1983  lindin deg te reja ne Heavy Metal ... 	Thrash Metal edhe  Speed Metal
pra  ne kete vit paraqiten me albumet e tyre te para Metallica edhe Slyer..*
*
Ronnie James Dio ndahet nga Black Sabbath edhe e formon grupin te tij me emrin DIO , ndersa  Def Leppard dalin me albumin  Pyromania ( albumi ma i mir i tyre sipas meje... )*


*
-  Dio - Holy Diver
- Def Leppard - Pyromania
- Metallica - Kill 'Em All
- Slyer - Show No Mercy*

----------


## busavata

*1984*

*ka qen vit kur grupet si Judas Priest edhe Iron Maiden shkonin perpara me tan  forcen qe  e kishin , e publiku u bente gjithnje e ma i madh...
vit kur
 Deep Purple  perseri bashkohen dhe dalin ne skenë me nje album te shkelqyshem . Perfect Strangers
Bon Jovi e publikojn albumin e tyre te parë stili Pop Metal , album  pa emer ose thjesht Bon Jovi
edhe Metallica pas albumit te parë me te cilin e thyen akullin , albumi i dytë ishte nje hap perpara e i sigurtë
Twisted Sister me  Stay Hungry bejn nje "Revulucion " por edhe skandal ,  ku protestojn shum njerez , behen protesta te mdhaja  kunder ketij albumi edhe Heavy Metal-it ne pergjithsi..*.



*- Deep Purple - Perfect Strangers
- Twisted Sister - Stay Hungry
- Bon Jovi - Bon Jovi 
- Metallica - Ride The Lightning*

----------


## busavata

*vitet
1985 , 1986 , 1987

pasi largohet nga Metallica me 1983 , shkaku i disa problemeve personale , Dave Mustaine
e formon grupin Megadeth dhe e botojn albumin e tyre te parë me titullin :
Killing Is My Business...And Business Is Good
edhe nje Thrash edhe Speed Metal album i mire , mirpo ne keto vite nuk ngel aspak mbrapa Heavy Metal-i klasik i kombinuar me Hard Rock Blues ...Iron Maiden dalin me Somewhere In Time kurse Bon Jovi me Slippery When Wet album shum i mre te cilin lirisht mundem ta quaj album Pop Metal ...
po ne te njejtin vit Metallica paraqitet me Master Of Puppets e mdhe tingllojn njejt Thrash...
me 1987 dalin ne sken Guns N Roses me albumin e tyre te pare Appetite for Destruction
nje nder albumet ma te mira ne historin e Heavy Metal-it edhe Rock Muzikes ne pergjithsi ...secila kangë Hit ne vete ...*



*- Megadeth - Killing Is My Business...And Business Is Good
- Bon Jovi - Slippery When Wet
- Metallica - Master Of Puppets
- Guns N Roses - Appetite for Destruction*

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Bon Jovi,Metallica,e Guns Roses.....
Muzike.... Busavate,jo shaka...Albume te mrekullushem.

----------


## busavata

> Bon Jovi,Metallica,e Guns Roses.....
> Muzike.... Busavate,jo shaka...Albume te mrekullushem.


falimindeit Seafim
po mundohem ne menyren statistike ti pemendi  ( ne pika te shkurta ) albumet ma te mira , te ketij stili muzikor...

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> falimindeit Seafim
> po mundohem ne menyren statistike ti pemendi  ( ne pika te shkurta ) albumet ma te mira , te ketij stili muzikor...


E ke bere,shum bukur.

(Mu thjeshtesia.... jote nuk me "pelqen")
Ne persona me kapacitet qe ka nje limit,eshte thjesht ndershmeri,ndersa ne ate qe ka talent,eshte thjesht ipokrizi.(Shopenauer).

----------


## fattlumi

Nuk e di a mund te hyj ne kete zhaner edhe Portishead.Eshte nje instrumentale nga filmi" To kill a dead man"qe po e sjelli dhe njeherit pershendetje per te gjithe adhuruesit e kesaj muzike.Eshte njera nder kenget qe e degjoj me endje qe prej shume kohesh.

----------


## busavata

*vitet 1988 - 1989
edhe keto dy vite jan te begatshme me Heavy Metal , edhe me befasi ku Metallica me 1988 te gjith i befason me Metal Baladen One ,
ndersa paaqitja e albumit te Alice Cooper  Thrash me 1989 ishte madheshtore ...
te gjitha grupet e vazhdojn sikur te bejn gara ne mes veti , e kjo reflektohet ne menyren pozitive tek publiku , se asnje grup nuk ben gabime.. jan te saket edhe besnik ne stil muzikor.
vlen te permendet edhe Moscow Music Peace festival 1989 ku marin pjes shum Metal grupe para 260.000 te pranishmiv...*


*
kata jan albumet qe i veqoj per 1988 dhe 1989*



*1988
- Metalica - And Justice For All
- Iron Maiden - Seventh Son Of A Seventh Son
- Bon Jovi - New Jersey
- Ozzy Osbourne - No Rest for the Wicked*



*1989
- Sepultura - Beneath The Remains
- Skid Row - Skid Row
- Black Sabbath - Headless Cross
- Alice Cooper  Thrash*

----------

